# Solved: cannot install msi file



## wanadrive (Jun 30, 2009)

I have windows 8. I don't do a lot of messing around with the system or anything.
Anyway I have a programme to i8nstall with .msi extension.
Double clicking it does nothing.
I cannot associate windows installer or msiexec to it. Got message "this programme cannot be associated with this filetype"

tried a workaround to change it to a exe file but that didn't work either - I think it needs the msiexec file to be working to do that.

Have tried unregistering and reregistering windows installer - no joy

Have run sfc scan that fixed some errors but some could not - here's a snippet:

10:41:18, Info CSI 00000398 [SR] Verify complete
2013-09-19 10:41:18, Info CSI 00000399 [SR] Verifying 80 (0x00000050) components
2013-09-19 10:41:18, Info CSI 0000039a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-09-19 10:41:29, Info CSI 0000039b [SR] Verify complete
2013-09-19 10:41:29, Info CSI 0000039c [SR] Repairing 1 components
2013-09-19 10:41:29, Info CSI 0000039d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-09-19 10:41:29, Info CSI 0000039e Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\x86_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.2.9200.16430_none_a1af7694d303e9dc\I386\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:34{17}]"I386\CNBJ2530.DPB" :
Found: {l:32 b:kaEz18vLjYAJmYVB54VCtON/FHXNPSSdIubNd6PcDm8=} Expected: {l:32 b:n520k714Uu3utHa5JGQ6HQYbZphKhlMWq5pEmfnCDuw=}
2013-09-19 10:41:29, Info CSI 0000039f [SR] *Cannot repair* member file [l:34{17}]"I386\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.2.9200.16430, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2013-09-19 10:41:31, Info CSI 000003a0 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\x86_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.2.9200.16430_none_a1af7694d303e9dc\I386\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:34{17}]"I386\CNBJ2530.DPB" :
Found: {l:32 b:kaEz18vLjYAJmYVB54VCtON/FHXNPSSdIubNd6PcDm8=} Expected: {l:32 b:n520k714Uu3utHa5JGQ6HQYbZphKhlMWq5pEmfnCDuw=}
2013-09-19 10:41:31, Info CSI 000003a1 [SR] *Cannot repair* member file [l:34{17}]"I386\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.2.9200.16430, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2013-09-19 10:41:31, Info CSI 000003a2 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:160{80}]"Package_83_for_KB2769165~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.2.1.0.2769165-10628_neutral_GDR"
2013-09-19 10:41:31, Info CSI 000003a3 [SR] Repair complete
2013-09-19 10:41:31, Info CSI 000003a4 [SR] Committing transaction
2013-09-19 10:41:31, Info CSI 000003a5 Creating NT transaction (seq 2), objectname [6]"(null)"
2013-09-19 10:41:31, Info CSI 000003a6 Created NT transaction (seq 2) result 0x00000000, handle @0x1744

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you tell us what the program is?

Are you sure it's compatible with Windows 8?

Was it installing OK on other operating systems?

Not sure if the following fix has been updated to work with Windows 8, but it might be worth a try:

http://support.microsoft.com/mats/program_install_and_uninstall/en-us


----------



## wanadrive (Jun 30, 2009)

The programme is cheetah sync - to sync android phone.
Looked like one of the best free ones.
Spoke to the guy there and he says it doesn't seem to be aproblem
Have already tries FixIt at Microsoft link you provided


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

wanadrive said:


> Spoke to the guy there and he says it doesn't seem to be aproblem


So he says the software is indeed compatible with Windows 8?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try *THIS*.

Save the msi.reg file to your desktop. Double-click it to merge it to the registry.

*Restart the computer*.


----------



## wanadrive (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome that works! Many thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------

